# το διαρκείας



## Ancolie

Πρόκειται για μια γυναίκα που κάνει δύο δουλειές · "Σαν να μη μου ʹφτανε δε η δουλειά στην Παμμακάριστο, το βράδυ πήγαινα και δούλευα σε σπίτια. Καθάριζα, έτριβα παρκέ. Ξέρεις, τότε δεν ήταν τόσο διαδεδομένο το διαρκείας. Αποτέλεσμα, να μην κάθομαι όχι ούτε λεπτό, ούτε δευτερόλεπτο !"

Τι υπονοείται μεταξύ του "το" και "διαρκείας" ;

Και γιατί έχουμε "όχι ούτε λεπτό" ; 2 αρνητικά μόρια ;


----------



## sotos

Αυτή είναι μια προφορική πρόταση, μεταφερμένη στα γραπτά με όχι σωστό τρόπο. Το  "όχι" ακούγεται ξεχωριστά, με μία μικρή παύση πριν και μετά.

"... να μήν κάθομαι καθόλου. Όχι. Ούτε λεπτό.".  Τρείς αρνήσεις που ενισχύουν η μία την άλλη.

"To διαρκείας"  σημαίνει "συνέχεια (δουλειά)".  Είναι δάνειο από εκφράσεις όπως "εισιτήριο διαρκείας", "άδεια διαρκείας", κτλ. Θα μπορούσε να έχει ως αντικείμενο τη λέξη "σύστημα (εργασίας)".


----------



## Ancolie

ευχαριστώ !


----------



## velisarius

Ancolie said:


> τότε δεν ήταν τόσο διαδεδομένο το διαρκείας.


This refers to the old type of unvarnished parquet flooring they had <<τότε>>, which needed frequent cleaning with fine steel wool, followed by an application of special wax - then polishing. It was a lot of work. 

Modern houses have <<παρκέ διαρκείας>> that only needs a quick sweeping and/or wiping over.

_At that time most parquet floors were unvarnished. _


----------



## sotos

Σωστό αυτό για το πάτωμα. Αν και είμαι μεγάλος, δεν θυμάμαι καλά το "διαρκείας" παρκέ.


----------



## Ancolie

Επομένως, "το" (διαρκείας ) είναι το παρκέ ?


----------



## Eltheza

Could it roughly equate to the English, 'long-lasting'?


----------



## velisarius

Ancolie said:


> Επομένως, "το" (διαρκείας ) είναι το παρκέ ?



Ναι, τα παλαιά πατώματα με παρκέ δεν ήταν διαρκείας και απαιτούσαν αρκετή φροντίδα.  Το πρώτο σπίτι που νοικιάσαμε στην Αθήνα είχε τέτοια πατώματα, αν και βρισκόταν σε ολοκαίνουργια πολυκατοικία (το 1972). Τα βερνικωμένα πατώματα είναι πολύ πιο πρακτικά.



Eltheza said:


> Could it roughly equate to the English, 'long-lasting'?



I think that in English we talk about "varnished/unvarnished" (or "sealed/unsealed") hardwood floors.


----------



## Ancolie

Και στα Γαλλικά · parquets vitrifiés


----------



## Λύσανδρος δὲ

Καλησπέρα!

Σχετικά με το "όχι ούτε λεπτό, ούτε δευτερόλεπτο", νομίζω πως είναι σωστά γραμμένο. Σημαίνει δηλαδή ότι όχι απλά δεν έχω ένα λεπτό, αλλά δεν έχω ούτε καν ένα δευτερόλεπτο. Τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι το κατάλαβα.


----------



## Ancolie

Μπορούσαμε να πούμε " να μη κάθομαι ούτε ενα λεπτό ούτε ενα δευτερόλεπτο" με την ίδια σημασία;


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Μπορούσαμε να πούμε " να μη κάθομαι ούτε ενα λεπτό ούτε ενα δευτερόλεπτο" με την ίδια σημασία;


Θα μπορούσαμε, αλλά η σύνταξη θα ήταν λίγο διαφορετική.

Όπως είπε ο Λύσανδρος, η φράση στο αρχικό κείμενο είναι γραμμένη κατά το πρότυπο "όχι μόνο - αλλά". Δίνεται έμφαση στη φράση που βρίσκεται μετά τον σύνδεσμο "αλλά".


----------

